
Will the Cars of the Future Be 3D-Printed? - kristianpaul
https://youtu.be/uKcZxwTAVEM
======
kristianpaul
“ When 3D printing first appeared, it may have seemed like a fad--something to
keep garage hobbyists busy. But over the past few years, it’s become a
mainstream manufacturing process. Now, an independent automaker called Local
Motors is applying the technology to cars, using 3D printing to make the
chassis of its autonomous, electric vehicles at a small factory in Knoxville,
Tennessee.”

